# Unregistered and Untitled in Louisiana



## Tin Yachtsman (Sep 4, 2010)

So my local CL has a 1648 jon and trailer for $300. I contact the seller and he informs me that he has no registration or title on either the boat or trailer, and the boat has no hull number. So I surf on over to the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries page to see how difficult it's going to be to make this thing legal. Aside from the "nickel-and-dime" inspection/title/registration fees, can anybody (from Louisiana preferably) tell me how much of a headache this process is going to be? I have a 1432 jon, so my plan is to move everything to the larger jon and eventually sell the 14' and its trailer. I'm debating whether it's really worth it or not. Thanks. I love this website.


----------



## Howard (Sep 5, 2010)

JMO but I would speak to the authorities and tell them of your specific situation. Then wait till you get your registration number before doing your mod. I have read false information given out on discussion forums before and have been given incorrect information from customer service reps at my local DNR. CYA because at the end of the day you have get it approved by your state. Some States require receipts now if you claim it as homemade. If you are a tilting state it would make it more difficult.


----------



## Usmctanker (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know about louisiana but I just went through this in Oklahoma. I just explained that the boat didn't have a hull id number and was previosly unregistered. I had to have a bill of sale and the OK lake patrol to assign a HIN and then it was as easy as sending the paperwork in and waiting. It was worth it for me and if you can get the boat for that price it sounds like it might beworth it to you. It all depends if you want to do the leg work.


----------



## rockbass (Sep 6, 2010)

i had a similar situation in massachusetts. but it was only a 12 footer. no title required. the state gave me a Hull ID number / sticker to go with the registration. for the trailer, i just needed the seller to put "previously not registered" in the bill of sale. did this for both the trailer and the boat. not sure what additional requirements are needed for a boat requiring a title.


----------



## Gator Bait (Sep 7, 2010)

Being in Baton Rouge I've seen some good deals on Craig's List that also say "no papers" so I'll be interested in seeing the outcome. If I find any real info I'll post it.

Gary


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm from just across the state line in MS. I've bought and sold boats in LA all my life. Every since Katrina, They have really cracked down on boat registrations. It's a real PITA due to everyone claiming abandoned boats and the rise in boat theft. Your best bet is to go talk to one of the inspection people and see what they have to say (preferably take the person or boat with you if they are willing). There is a reason for the boat being cheap because of no papers. If you read Louisiana Sportsman.com, you will notice this is a very talked about subject. It can be done but I wouldn't buy the boat until you know you can register it. I have even heard of people getting a bonded title but I do not think you can without a VIN#.

We all need to meet up in Hopedale one weekend. I'm there just about every weekend. Good Luck!


----------

